# New from the Bronx



## bxcigrfan (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey, my name is Pete and i have been riding now for about 7 calendar years but the amount of time i get to go spend on the mountain I would more likely say i have been boarding for a yr and a half. Last year went to Utah and got to ride Park City and Snowbird. That was a blast.

This year i picked up an 10/11 Ride DH for a good price with a board bag. Now I just have to find some bindings that wont break the bank. Have my eye on a pair of Flow - The Five because they are on sale at 139.99 with a possible 20% off just not sure if i should pull the trigger.

guess thats all for now.


----------

